# Mystery wiring for 2013 CC rear fog light



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

If I'm reading this CECM pin-out correctly, gold connector (C), pin 47 powers the rear fog light on the driver's side. On my 2013 CC this pin is empty.

When I peeked in on the lights in the trunk lid last night, I discovered 4 wires going into the light on the driver's side and 3 on the passenger's side. The "extra" wire must be for the rear fog. So where is it wired in, if not CECM pin C-47? Does VW splice that wire into something else, or is there some intermediate wiring junction between the CECM and the taillight?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Farnsworth said:


> If I'm reading this CECM pin-out correctly, gold connector (C), pin 47 powers the rear fog light on the driver's side. On my 2013 CC this pin is empty.
> 
> When I peeked in on the lights in the trunk lid last night, I discovered 4 wires going into the light on the driver's side and 3 on the passenger's side. The "extra" wire must be for the rear fog. So where is it wired in, if not CECM pin C-47? Does VW splice that wire into something else, or is there some intermediate wiring junction between the CECM and the taillight?


 You ever get a response?


----------

